# Guinness Gang TNG.



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

The big fat scary pij of the future showed up today.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

One has _never_ been so insulted in One's life! Apologise I say!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a sweetie! 

Cynthia


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Oh Alvin, he ain't scary, just a little husky for his age!*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

uh - yep...since Squeaks is also quite "husky," I can relate...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi alvin,

The picture of the black pigeon is kind of blurry, is there something on his eye and does he have a bald patch?


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi alvin,
> 
> The picture of the black pigeon is kind of blurry, is there something on his eye and does he have a bald patch?


Nope. Judging by hs size and timidity, my guess is that he still sleeps with a teddybear. The feathers around his beak haven't come out of their sheaths yet.
You'll have to forgive me. I got a great camera. Takes fantastic pictures. Unfortunatly I don't need something that scales up to A3 without pixilation. - I'm trying to figure out how to reduce the image size without losing quality.
It's a bit hit or miss.

Anyway, in the origonal you could see the little yellow down on his head, and tiny spiky feathers.

That, and the peeping was a dead giveaway.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alvin, 

Here are your pictures resized a bit smaller


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Brad...

ROFL....I guess that *size* DOES make a difference!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

No problem, Shi....those pictures were HUGE before


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Show off! 

BTW see that bright patch on the baby's head? - Them is yellow down.....

As cute as heck. 
BTW I better come up with something fast. I'm running out of my space allownace. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alvin,

Sorry, didn't mean to show off, just trying to be helpful I see the yellow down and the baby is very cute!

You could open up an account at www.photobucket.com and then link your pictures to the forum that way like I did with your resized pictures. Hope this helps.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Don't worry. I was taking the ..........well you know what I mean.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Ok, that was weird. Tried to attach a smaller picture....not much happening though.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation, Alvin.

Thanks for resixing the pics, Brad.


----------

